# Jon Jones taking jabs at Rashad on Twitter.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> *So interesting that rashad would offer rampage to come train.. I listen to his words closely, I know how his heart really feels*.less than a minute ago via web Favorite Retweet ReplyJon Bones Jones
> Jonnybones
> 
> 
> ...



Im going to add some tweets that the article didnt mention.



> *Jonnybones @nickpersico1 nothing much man, just read a crazy Evans interview someone tweeted me. About to take my dogs for a walk*
> 
> 
> *Jonnybones sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=… *
> ...


Lol you so silly Jones. Why does he want the full interview i wonder. He cant be that into himself... can he


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He seems to use the wrong words a lot I wonder if he is using some cellphone program that finishes words for you to post those and isn't paying attention.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> He seems to use the wrong words a lot I wonder if he is using some cellphone program that finishes words for you to post those and isn't paying attention.


yeah i was wondering about that too. For instance he used "Cleanly" instead of what i believe should be "Clearly". I mean i guess you can understand it either way but i have not heard anyone use "Cleanly" in that sentence. :confused02:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with what he said, with exception to the sentence where he said he would ONLY fight Rashad if.., which is clearly not true. Other than that he is free to give his opinion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Nothing wrong with what he said,* with exception to the sentence where he said he would ONLY fight Rashad if*.., which is clearly not true. Other than that he is free to give his opinion.


Huh??
Arnt we all free to give our opinion :confused02:

and im not sure where you see that portion.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He said he would ONLY fight Rashad if he had too because Dana would fire him, which as far as I know is not the case. He changed his tune as soon as he got an opportunity to fight for the belt, and when asked if he would fight Rashad he said he would if that meant going for his dreams (not that there is anything wrong with that), which contradicts his twitter statement, hence why I wrote that.

To paraphrase

Saying a statement as fact, which is contradicted by behavior is not opinion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soakked said:


> He said he would ONLY fight Rashad if he had too because Dana would fire him, which as far as I know is not the case. He changed his tune as soon as he got an opportunity to fight for the belt, and when asked if he would fight Rashad he said he would if that meant going for his dreams (not that there is anything wrong with that), which contradicts his twitter statement, hence why I wrote that.


No he actually said something along the lines of "Well i guess if Dana wanted me to then i would fight him, i dont want to lose my job because of it"

I dont know his exact comment because the interview isnt recent.


But anyway... funny that thats the one you have a quirk about lol.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> No he actually said something along the lines of "Well i guess if Dana wanted me to then i would fight him, i dont want to lose my job because of it"
> 
> I dont know his exact comment because the interview isnt recent.
> 
> ...



Well that's a far stretch from having too isn't it? Dana wanted Fitch to fight Kos but I can't think of one instance where he said he had to or he would get fired. There's a difference between someone giving you an ultimatum and preferring you do something.

But yeah I can be very quirky at time lol.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

No surprise, really. Kid is such a wanker it's boderline embarrassing now. 

Check out how he responded to Rashad's victory over Ortiz. 



> Just moments before Rashad Evans and Tito Ortiz took center stage at UFC 133, reigning light heavyweight champion Jon Jones took to his Twitter and polled the MMA world on Saturday night’s main event. “Bones” even offered up his prediction for the pivotal shootout.
> 
> “Tito by KO or Rashad by Dec….? I got Rashad by dry hump,” Jones tweeted.
> 
> ...


http://www.5thround.com/84464/jon-jones-responds-to-rashad-evans-victory-over-tito-ortiz/


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Well that's a far stretch from having too isn't it? Dana wanted Fitch to fight Kos but I can't think of one instance where he said he had to or he would get fired. There's a difference between someone giving you an ultimatum and preferring you do something.
> 
> But yeah I can be very quirky at time lol.


Yep. Dana White has NEVER told him that he was going to cut him if he didnt fight Rashad and he never would have done that. Also Jon Jones said "If Dana Asks me to fight Rashad" which is funny since Jones knows that Dana is going to ask for that fight, thats a no brainer. Thats actually the reason Rashad got so upset because he knew that Jones knew that there was no way his job was on the line.




The Dark Knight said:


> No surprise, really. Kid is such a wanker it's boderline embarrassing now.
> 
> Check out how he responded to Rashad's victory over Ortiz.
> 
> ...


Lmao... that was such a childish response i actually didnt think this article was real. I really like Jon Jones at times and then other times he is less mature then people in high-school. Atleast people in Highschool know how to act when they are in a certain position of power. I wonder what Jon Jones was like before being a celebrity. I remember him saying he was the kid that snitched on people smoking pot in highschool. He must have had no friends....


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao... that was such a childish response i actually didnt think this article was real. I really like Jon Jones at times and then other times he is less mature then people in high-school. Atleast people in Highschool know how to act when they are in a certain position of power. I wonder what Jon Jones was like before being a celebrity. I remember him saying he was the kid that snitched on people smoking pot in highschool. He must have had no friends....


People say alot of crazy stuff, doesnt mean that they are immature. Fighters have said come get some in the past and its not an immature statement, I dont think. Jon was always confident, I remember when Lyoto won the title he said that he doesnt see Lyoto the way everyone does and he can't wait to fight him and show everyone. So he has never been shy about his skills. Other fighters do this and they dont get half the flack that Jon gets. 

I will say that I know he is not looking past Rampage but I don't want him to even address the Rashad stuff until after the fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> People say alot of crazy stuff, doesnt mean that they are immature. Fighters have said come get some in the past and its not an immature statement, I dont think. Jon was always confident, I remember when Lyoto won the title he said that he doesnt see Lyoto the way everyone does and he can't wait to fight him and show everyone. So he has never been shy about his skills. Other fighters do this and they dont get half the flack that Jon gets.
> 
> I will say that I know he is not looking past Rampage but I don't want him to even address the Rashad stuff until after the fight.


If we dont judge Jones by the stuff he says then what are we going to judge him by??
Did you even read the article The Dark Knight posted?
And like i said.. sometimes i like Jon Jones but then other times he comes off as just a really unlikeable fella. For instance when he said he snitched on people that had pot on them, wtf is that?? Thats a direct personality trait that me and most people i know just never had. It absolutely has nothing to do with him yet he decided to snitch on these people. I think it shows what kind of a guy he truly was when he was highschool and i think it explains some of the comments and actions he has made and done in recent times. I just think sometimes and i do mean SOMETIMES, he says stuff that i just dont see even highschoolers saying.

When Jon Jones was starting out in the UFC i was a huge fan. Even though he was confident i still thought he was amazingly humble and honest. I couldnt have been more impressed with his skills and his personality. Now the more i see of him the more i realize how much of an act that was and it makes me sad.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope Rashad beats Jon Diva Jones.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> If we dont judge Jones by the stuff he says then what are we going to judge him by??
> Did you even read the article The Dark Knight posted?
> And like i said.. sometimes i like Jon Jones but then other times he comes off as just a really unlikeable fella. For instance when he said he snitched on people that had pot on them, wtf is that?? Thats a direct personality trait that me and most people i know just never had. It absolutely has nothing to do with him yet he decided to snitch on these people. I think it shows what kind of a guy he truly was when he was highschool and i think it explains some of the comments and actions he has made and done in recent times. I just think sometimes and i do mean SOMETIMES, he says stuff that i just dont see even highschoolers saying.
> 
> When Jon Jones was starting out in the UFC i was a huge fan. Even though he was confident i still thought he was amazingly humble and honest. I couldnt have been more impressed with his skills and his personality. Now the more i see of him the more i realize how much of an act that was and it makes me sad.


I can never be upset at someone that wants to do the right thing. No one likes a snitch but the person doing the wrong thing doesnt deserve a free pass either. I see your point and you are entitled to your opinion. I just think Jon has always been the same its just people didn't get to see him as often. but like I said he talked about fighting and beating Machida before Machida was champ so I think he is the same. I dont see the change.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I hope Rashad beats Jon Diva Jones.


* Rampage


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> * Rampage


hehe, nice. I'd love to see that too, but I don't see Rampage beating Jones. I'll shat my pants right there at the sportsbar if Rampage does KO Jones, but I'm favoring Jones to win that fight.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> I hope Rashad beats Jon Diva Jones.


I kinda see Rashad as more the DIva. "Greg why did you bring in another athletic wrestler from my division.....NOT FAIR!!!!" That seems like more diva behavior to me.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This kid has SUCH a chip on his shoulder, Rashad never offered to bring Rampage to his camp. He said it at the press conference half-heartedly, but everyone knows they do not get along.

Yet another case of Jones feeling vulnerable and publicly trying to mask it with a lot of hot air, foolish. Wonder what he feels he needs to apologize to Rashad for? He is main suspect in all of this but Evans should be out of his mind right now, Evans hasn't even said anything to aggravate him.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with what most said here.

I really like him as a figher (how can you not?) but as a person, I feel it's getting too Diva like...and by Diva, I don't mean Drama Queen, I mean Diva.

And I must say also, that him snitching on some other highschool kids for smoking pot or whatever, truly shows the kind of person he is...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

prolyfic said:


> I kinda see Rashad as more the DIva. "Greg why did you bring in another athletic wrestler from my division.....NOT FAIR!!!!" That seems like more diva behavior to me.


It was more complicated then that, but if that's how you see it after everything you've read, then there's nothing I can say to change your persepctive on that. I'll just say I respectfully disagree.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

prolyfic said:


> I can never be upset at someone that wants to do the right thing. No one likes a snitch but the person doing the wrong thing doesnt deserve a free pass either. I see your point and you are entitled to your opinion. I just think Jon has always been the same its just people didn't get to see him as often. but like I said he talked about fighting and beating Machida before Machida was champ so I think he is the same. I dont see the change.


There are certain things snitching is ok, and even good. Smoking pot is definitely not one of them.

We should cut him some slack though, he's riding a pretty high wave right now, at such a young age. He'll grow up over time, and sooner if he gets humbled in the ring by another fighter.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

box said:


> *There are certain things snitching is ok, and even good. Smoking pot is definitely not one of them.*
> We should cut him some slack though, he's riding a pretty high wave right now, at such a young age. He'll grow up over time, and sooner if he gets humbled in the ring by another fighter.


I agree with this!

JBJ is a rat!! :thumb02:

But in all seriousness, we all have met kids like that in highschool, and nobody likes them because they are a bunch of no-life, jealous kids.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

3 pages without Limba writing an essay into why its all Evans fault and Jones is the messiah...............he must be slacking.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man Evans is right about jones.There are fighteres who talk shit for the hell of it and then there are guys who believe in the shit they talk which is jones.I just hope rampage knocks him the **** out.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Here goes Sideways again hahahahaha. Jon Jones not signing his replica belt & now this.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the drama. It adds to the excitement of the fight. LOL at some of you guys for calling Jones a diva and immature. You are just jealous. LOL. The fact that they talk trash then _try_ to back it up in the cage, makes me respect them even more.

Jon Jones (and other top fighters) can talk trash and say whatever they want. Those mofos put in real training then get in the cage and fight, knowing they could get seriously injured at anytime. That's something most of us would/could never do.

Instead of enjoying the trash talk, you guys are judging fighters based on these verbal jabs. So, you want EVERY fighter to be extremely humble (in public) like Couture and Frankie Edgar?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe if these two would start taking themselves less serious I'd be able to be a fan of them.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

music5x5 said:


> I love the drama. It adds to the excitement of the fight. LOL at some of you guys for calling Jones a diva and immature. You are just jealous. LOL. The fact that they talk trash then _try_ to back it up in the cage, makes me respect them even more.
> 
> Jon Jones (and other top fighters) can talk trash and say whatever they want. Those mofos put in real training then get in the cage and fight, knowing they could get seriously injured at anytime. That's something most of us would/could never do.
> 
> Instead of enjoying the trash talk, you guys are judging fighters based on these verbal jabs. So, you want EVERY fighter to be extremely humble (in public) like Couture and Frankie Edgar?


Agreed. But at the end of the day *HATERS GON HATE* - its obvious he created this thread so all JBJ haters can group up and agree with each other to fuel there egos. I guess they have to get there dailey dose of haterade somehow...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *For instance when he said he snitched on people that had pot on them, wtf is that?? Thats a direct personality trait that me and most people i know just never had. It absolutely has nothing to do with him yet he decided to snitch on these people. I think it shows what kind of a guy he truly was when he was highschool* and i think it explains some of the comments and actions he has made and done in recent times. I just think sometimes and i do mean SOMETIMES, he says stuff that i just dont see even highschoolers saying.





> _“As a kid I was never popular,” “I was always kind of just nice to everyone. I don’t know. It was always about me and my brothers growing up.
> 
> “My parents kept us pretty sheltered. We were never allowed to spend the night at our friends’ house, not once. We were always taught to take care of our family and do the right things.”
> “I’ve always been a person who *tries* to do the right thing in life, for the most part,” *said Jones*. “I’m no angel, but I was always the kid who snitched on the kids who had pot. I don’t want to offend the pot smokers out there, but I was kind of just a snitch. I was just down for people doing the right thing. My parents kind of raised me to be a good guy. I’ve always been down for the good side, I guess.”_



Maybe it has to do with the education he received as a child. He wasn't raised by wolfs, you know. 
And the fact that his father is *Pastor* Arthur Jones. As far as i know, pastor/priests don't encourage using and possessing drugs.

LMAO SideWays...you're really running out of inspiration. 

Or...maybe you thought i am bored and created this thread to keep me motivated and sharp.

Thanks! :thumbsup:




SideWays222 said:


> When Jon Jones was starting out in the UFC i was a huge fan. Even though he was confident i still thought he was amazingly humble and honest. I couldnt have been more impressed with his skills and his personality. *Now the more i see of him the more i realize how much of an act that was and it makes me sad.*


Oscar worthy. :thumbsup:

I belive he's the same guy, except him being the champion, with much much improved skills and much much more confidence...and a bit of arrogance that comes along with the succes he's had.





SideWays222 said:


> If we dont judge Jones by the stuff he says then what are we going to judge him by??



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...judge him by the way he fights maybe?! :confused02:




***** de Amigo said:


> 3 pages without Limba writing an essay into why its all Evans fault and Jones is the messiah...............he must be slacking.


Hey dude...
No way i'm missing *the FUN*! 
I'm pretty bored annyway...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This will all be put to rest soon enough. I truly hated the way things transpired. It is what it is. Rashad will get his shot against JBJ one way or another and the build up is gonna be insane. I do believe the PPVs will top Brock's fight or at least rival it.

All this Twitter crap is silly...

JBJ's seems to be rattled by Rashad's mind games. He should be focused on Rampage.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man Limba and Jon Jones are becoming like Bobbby copper and Lyoto Machida.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

prolyfic said:


> I can never be upset at someone that wants to do the right thing. No one likes a snitch but the person doing the wrong thing doesnt deserve a free pass either. I see your point and you are entitled to your opinion. I just think Jon has always been the same its just people didn't get to see him as often. but like I said he talked about fighting and beating Machida before Machida was champ so I think he is the same. I dont see the change.


The fact that he snitches isn't even the main point. It's that he can calmly go out of his way to say this when he wasn't even directly asked. What was he hoping to gain from that? Did he think that would make people perceive him in a more positive light or something? You really have to love yourself admit to doing something so weak and stupid. I don't even bun but if people want to do it, who really gives a shit? It's harmless unless you see a bunch of blokes stripping a lass and trying to stick it in her arsehole or something. 

Thing with Jones is he comes across as a massive contradiction. Kid drives me nuts. There have been a few times where he has said some very insightful and thought provoking things, like when he mentioned about how he looks at an opponent's soft area on their body and how you should listen to every word an opponent says because it may reveal insecurities (when Rampage mentioned how he thought JBJ was going to apply a lay and pray strategy, Jones suggested that was what he was most worried about and said he might as well just take him down). But then he says so abnormally dumb and patronising stuff and it's like 'what are you on, kid?' 

It's funny though, because when he spoke about how you should listen to what your opponent says, I really took that on board. He constantly mentions that Rashad is going to 'lay and pray' on him if they were to fight, which I think highlights his fears.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Man Limba and Jon Jones are becoming like Bobbby copper and Lyoto Machida.


They have surpassed the latter!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Man Limba and Jon Jones are becoming like Bobbby copper and Lyoto Machida.


Oooooh f*uck. I forgot this is a FORUM!



Indestructibl3 said:


> They have surpassed the latter!


Hmmmm, did i miss the part where i tried to impose my opinion on others and resorted to insults if someone else didn't agree with me?!

Strange...

I really must stop posting about Jones. It seems to make me look stupid for some reason. :confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Oooooh f*uck. I forgot this is a FORUM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not stupid but it does make it seem like your opinion isnt genuine. You have never thought Jones did or said 1 thing wrong. Instead you always support him. That doesnt seem like a genuine opinion it seems like a fan opinion. 

If a different fighter did and said the same thing Jones has i would bet my left testicle that you wouldn't be siding with him so much. Are you going to admit this?? Probably not but deep down you know its the truth. Your fanism for Jon Jones tends to cloud your opinion of his actions.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *Not stupid but it does make it seem like your opinion isnt genuine.* You have never thought Jones did or said 1 thing wrong. Instead you always support him. That doesnt seem like a genuine opinion it seems like a fan opinion.


That's the risk of being a fan.

I've said it tenths of times: i don't believe Jones is god's gift to mankind. Nore is he the second coming of whateva god.
He's far from perfect and he has his flaws for sure.

But i really admire his determination and dedication for this sport.I feel like he's an niqe fighter, one that doesn't come along every 2 years or so and he could really leave a big mark on this sport.

As a person i believe he's handeling himself pretty well, considering his rise to the top of the MMA food chain has been spectacular. 

Honestly i would love to hear less from him in the press, but once you reach the level he's reached right now, it's impossible for him to turn around and slow down with everything he's doing - media wise.

He's become one of the biggest UFC stars atm. And the UFC is trying to use his image at max.
And you have to admit it yourself: he can't say no to Dana and the UFC.
That would definitely screw him.

I think he's trying to please too many people at once. And that's almost impossible. He's not doing it because it's all part of an evil plan. I believe it's just him being himself and acting normally. This is how he deals with certain problems/situations.

Some don't think it's anything wrong with it (people like me) and others think he's arrogant or he tries to be someone he isn't.

People can hate him all they want. I'm more than OK wih that. 

But what i don't understand is a post like this one:



marcthegame said:


> Man Limba and Jon Jones are becoming like Bobbby copper and Lyoto Machida.


or others like it.

My posts are being questioned because i'm a fan, right?! That means, my opinion is somewhat poluted in some people's opinion. 
Being a fan = opinion doesn't count.


But Mr. marcthegame, expressed his opinion about Jones a lot of times and it's the exact opposite to what i think about Jones. He expressed his dislike to Jones on so many occassions, so you could definitely question his opinion when he posts about Jones, right?!
Everytime there's a thread about Jones, people are mentioning my name and wait for my arrival like i'm a freak-show or something.
And once i post, it's like: "of course you were gonna post that, what else can we expect from you?!".

But, have you ever seen me, post in a Jones thread and throwing bates fro the people i know have a different opinion about Jones than the one i have?!

Did i ever question marcthegame's post regarding Anderson Silva: "bla bla bla...you're a nutthugger, your posts mean nothing because you're a fan".

Did i ever question DarkKnight's posts for being a Rashad Evans fan?! "your opinion sucks, because you're his fan...BOO"

I believe we could all get along on this place and keep it civilised and "respect" other people's opinions, even if we're not agreeing everytime.
And if it happens, we can always debate it like normal, educated people.



SideWays222 said:


> If a different fighter did and said the same thing Jones has *i would bet my left testicle that you wouldn't be siding with him so much.* Are you going to admit this?? Probably not but deep down you know its the truth. Your fanism for Jon Jones tends to cloud your opinion of his actions.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


You would lose it. :sarcastic09:

*PS: read it, it's no essay*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> That's the risk of being a fan.
> 
> I've said it tenths of times: i don't believe Jones is god's gift to mankind. Nore is he the second coming of whateva god.
> He's far from perfect and he has his flaws for sure.
> ...


I read it and i dont have any arguments there really. I just kind of think you brought this on yourself. Maybe just once going in a thread and saying something like "Yikes Jones.. you really shouldnt have said that" or something around there. It would make it seem like your opinion isnt purely from a fan perspective. I know you think Jones is a great person and handles himself well, which is fine, i have no problem with that opinion. Like i said though.. maybe admitting once in a while that Jones said something a little douchey or w/e u want to call it might be a bit more truthful. That doesnt mean you dislike Jones or think he is a bad person all of the sudden. Just my opinion ofcourse.. i dont know what everyone elses beef is.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I read it and i dont have any arguments there really. I just kind of think you brought this on yourself. Maybe just once going in a thread and saying something like *"Yikes Jones.. you really shouldnt have said that"* or something around there. It would make it seem like your opinion isnt purely from a fan perspective. I know you think Jones is a great person and handles himself well, which is fine, i have no problem with that opinion. Like i said though.. *maybe admitting once in a while that Jones said something a little douchey* or w/e u want to call it might be a bit more truthful. That doesnt mean you dislike Jones or think he is a bad person all of the sudden. Just my opinion ofcourse.. i dont know what everyone elses beef is.


1st bold: I could/would do that, if i was thinking that way.
But don't expet me to do it just to please X ot Y. That's not who i am. 

And i wouldn't expect you or others to do it also.

Don't think that i am somewhat programmed to praise Jones in all of my posts. 

Like i've mentioned in another thread - almost impossible to find it because of the ridiculous number of Jon Jones related threads - it's just that my way of thinking ressembles Jones' is a lot of situations - too many maybe.

_Feel free to check in my posting history, but you will get a big headache._

2nd bold: there are a lot of posts actually where i've said i don't think he acted entirely correct in the whole "Jones - Jackson Camp - Evans" drama. 
Imo he should have approached that situation differently: talking it first with his Jackson.
He created a bit of drama and then Evans fueled it even more...adn tehn Jones...and then Evans...and then Jones...and so on.

Everything could have been avoided, with a bit of chit-chat behind the cameras.

But, i can't accuse a man for speaking his mind. I'm a firm supporter of people speaking their mind freely. 
.........Unless it's something like what Frank Mir said about wanting Lesnar to die in the octagon.

But, even so: you have to admit that a lot of good stuff came out of this Jones - Evans drama. We got one extra fight on our hand - one that fans thought was impossible one year ago. 

_PS: staying true to my beliefs and/or just being myself - i believe Jones beat Evans 10/10 times_ :laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> 1st bold: I could/would do that, if i was thinking that way.
> But don't expet me to do it just to please X ot Y. That's not who i am.
> 
> And i wouldn't expect you or others to do it also.
> ...



Iv read alot of your Jones posts and maybe i havent read them all BUT what it seems to me is that you either say "Jones is correct" (im paraphrasing) or "Well he is near fight time so he is a different Jones" or something around those lines. It just seems that you always need to either agree with him or make an excuse for why he said something and that given the circumstances that he is correct in saying it. It never seems like i read a post and you just say something like "Ok Jones.. i love you but that was a dumb thing to say" or something like that. If you have, i have not read it. If you have said something like that then just show me the post and il gladly take what i said back. Even the plastic title fiasco you couldnt have just been like 
"Well it shouldnt be a big deal for him to sign it since his is real and theirs are not and acting like that certainly wont make him any fans, but we all have our quirks and his seems to be fake belts. No big deal, i can see it from his point of view and if it bothers him then thats that"
It still shows that you support Jones and can even see where he is coming from. But it also shows that you on some level see why its a bit crappy thing to say/do especially since the people he is talking to are his fans.
It just comes off that Jones can do no wrong to you or he has a reason/excuse for everything he does. Show me posts that prove me otherwise and il put you in my signature and call u the greatest.

I like Chael Sonnen but when he says some stupid stuff i still say that Chael is an as*hole but the stuff he says make me laugh.
Mike Swick is my favorite fighter but when he said some dumb stuff back in the day i would call him out on it and say something like "I cant even defend your actions/comments Swick" 
I dont think you have it in you to ever say something like that about Jon jones.

Thats my beef i have with your Jones fanism. How can you take someones post seriously when you know that they are going to be sticking up for the guy no matter what. Iv not read a single post about Jones of yours that surprised me. Aslong as i know the Jones subject matter i can always guess what you are going to say about the situation.

But other then when it comes to Jones, i think your one of the best posters we have.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv read alot of your Jones posts and maybe i havent read them all BUT what it seems to me is that you either say "Jones is correct" (im paraphrasing) or "Well he is near fight time so he is a different Jones" or something around those lines. It just seems that you always need to either agree with him or make an excuse for why he said something and that given the circumstances that he is correct in saying it. It never seems like i read a post and you just say something like "Ok Jones.. i love you but that was a dumb thing to say" or something like that. If you have, i have not read it. If you have said something like that then just show me the post and il gladly take what i said back. Even the plastic title fiasco you couldnt have just been like
> "Well it shouldnt be a big deal for him to sign it since his is real and theirs are not and acting like that certainly wont make him any fans, but we all have our quirks and his seems to be fake belts. No big deal, i can see it from his point of view and if it bothers him then thats that"
> It still shows that you support Jones and can even see where he is coming from. But it also shows that you on some level see why its a bit crappy thing to say/do especially since the people he is talking to are his fans.
> It just comes off that Jones can do no wrong to you or he has a reason/excuse for everything he does. Show me posts that prove me otherwise and il put you in my signature and call u the greatest.
> ...


Well, you won't see me calling him an a*shole, that's for sure.

I use that term very rarely. 
Only some fighters i dislike get to be called names like that.

Yes, this is a forum and expressing/swapping opinions is what it's all about. But, i believe you can't just label someone an a*s, ignorant, stupid, jerk, c*unt or whateva based purely on one or two sentences from an interview.

Especially with professional athletes and more so, the ones who are constantly in the spotlight. 

If there's a person out there who doesn't believe a good part of what these guys are doing/saying in the press, is just putting on their "stage clothes on" and playing a role - i'm sorry for that person.
And of course not everything they will say will please everyone.
A lot of them may come out as self-centered, arrogant people just because they said 10 words.

And then, you have the same people taking part at fan expos or stuff like that and it's almost impossible to say anything bad about them, because they sitting there, answering all of the fans' questions, taking pics, signing autographs and just being super nice.

This way you have a paradox. 

There's no reason of taking this any further.

I will just say this. I won't try and search for old posts where i said "that something" you're waiting for about Jones. They're just way too many and chances are, i've never said it.

"The worst thing" i've probably said is: i believe he showed arrogance in some of interviews, but then again: if pro-fighters aren't allowed to show some arrogance once in a while...who does?!

Let him be arrogant once in a while. 

I like that better than having someone who is just fake and tries to hide behind words.

In contradiction: you have GSP, who is a more succesfull MMA fighter than Jones. And more mature and more life-experienced. And you can't really say anything bad about the guy, when talking about the way his handling himself in the media. Everyone says he's humble and respectful about everyone.
Honestly, i wish he would be more aggressive when expressing himself, but chances of that happening are close to zero.
But his problem now, seems to be the fact that people like him more for the person he is, not the fighter he is.

And, with Jones is just the other way around. 

At the end of the day, all that SHOULD matter is "THE FIGHTER".

"The person" should be given a break once in a while, at least imo.



SideWays222 said:


> But other then when it comes to Jones, i think your one of the best posters we have.


And thanks.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I do express my dislike for jon jones, but i do give him his props as a talented sob and may be the goat. However u refuse to accept that he maybe the cockiness fighter at lhw. You also refuse to believe that his character is tainted. Jon Jones is talented a once in a generation talent if that exist in MMA. But in terms of personality he is no anderson silva,gsp, fedor,etc...he is just like rasad evans maybe more cockier. 

The thing that gets me the most about jones is he tries to play that respect thing that most traditional martial artiest has. But then he goes out talking shit like he is a carbon copy of Evans or he tries to be a smart ass like chael sonnen but fails. The dude just needs to be real and stop messing around. Jones needs to be real and stop being fake in from of the camera. I would actually love him if he does. Remember people love ali,tyson and does dudes were the cockiess sobs that ever lived.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I do express my dislike for jon jones, but i do give him his props as a talented sob and may be the goat. *However u refuse to accept that he maybe the cockiness fighter at lhw. You also refuse to believe that his character is tainted.* Jon Jones is talented a once in a generation talent if that exist in MMA. But in terms of personality he is no anderson silva,gsp, fedor,etc...he is just like rasad evans maybe more cockier.
> 
> The thing that gets me the most about jones is he tries to play that respect thing that most traditional martial artiest has. But then he goes out talking shit like he is a carbon copy of Evans or he tries to be a smart ass like chael sonnen but fails. The dude just needs to be real and stop messing around. Jones needs to be real and stop being fake in from of the camera. I would actually love him if he does. Remember people love ali,tyson and does dudes were the cockiess sobs that ever lived.


Fair enough. Nothing wrong with what you said.

Thing is. 
I've said it already. I think he has showed some signs of arrogance in his beahvior or interviews. I just don't know if it's voluntary or involuntary. That's how some (a lot of) people preceived him.

But, my point is and alway was: isn't he allowed to be arrogant from yime to time?! Or cocky?! 
Let him be arrogant. 

No...he isn't GSP or Frankie Edgar. He will never be those guys. He has a different type of personality. 

I believe he has a big ego and from time to time he feels like he has to protect it or something like that, whenever other fighters - Evans, Jackson, Vera, Aaron Simpson - talk about him. 
Wouldn't you do the same if others would talk about you?! Calling you out?! Calling you names or stuff like that?!

Koscheck taunted GSP non stop on TUF. But GSP didn't react. Honestly i wish he would have answered back, but that's not who GSP is.

Jones clearly is a guy who can turn from that "nice, relaxed, composed guy" into an "annoyed, mean looking, angry guy" in a matter of seconds.

The guy has temper that's for sure.

The press conference with Jackson was a perfect example of that.

He clearly didn't like Jackson's antics and he felt akward at the moment Jackson turned his back to him.

Personally i believe he should have taken it a bit lightly, trying to make some fun of the whole situation.

But, instead he took it personally. 
And, considering what he said after that conference, that he will try to do something extra in the fight = trying to beat the s*hit out of Jackson or make him look silly or stuff like that - i am GLAD he is how he is.

The fact that he takes a lot of stuff that's being said outside the cage personally, it's only motivating him and acts like a catalyst. 

To end this: i really love him as a fighter. I think he has the ability to become one of the best fighters ever. 
I also like his personality, although he's no way perfect.
*
But, the relation between Jon Jones - the person and Jon Jones - the fighter is a very special one. *

Personally, i believe they're like two separate personalities, who complement each other.

Jones - the person, creates a lot of situations for himself, that have a massive influence in building Jones - the fighter. 
And so far, i sbolutely love Jon Jones the fighter and enjoy every second of his fights.

So, in a way, i have to thank "the other Jones" also.

_PS: I hope you understand a bit more "the "how" and "why"
in my posts_


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Point taken i just want to see his real personality on display. I do believe he is one of those dudes that is cocky by nature. That is what i want to see not this fake respect bs he has been doing.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Point taken i just want to see his real personality on display. I do believe he is one of those dudes that is cocky by nature. That is what i want to see not this fake respect bs he has been doing.


Point taken also.

Look. You've said you like _Jon Jones - the fighter_. My advice is: enjoy his fights - it's really a beautiful thing watching him fight. I believe you agree on that also. 

As far as _Jones - the person_ goes, feel free to throw critics at him or express your mind freely, but...just give him some slack from time to time.

He's only human, like everyone else...
.
.
.
.
.
.
_apart from the time he's fighting_ :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Point taken also.
> 
> Look. You've said you like _Jon Jones - the fighter_. My advice is: enjoy his fights - it's really a beautiful thing watching him fight. I believe you agree on that also.
> 
> ...


I still want to see jones the fighter get his ass bust in the octagon by page,machida or evans :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Fair enough. Nothing wrong with what you said.
> 
> Thing is.
> I've said it already. I think he has showed some signs of arrogance in his beahvior or interviews. I just don't know if it's voluntary or involuntary. That's how some (a lot of) people preceived him.
> ...





limba said:


> Point taken also.
> 
> Look. You've said you like _Jon Jones - the fighter_. My advice is: enjoy his fights - it's really a beautiful thing watching him fight. I believe you agree on that also.
> 
> ...


See..

I think thats everyones beef right there. You are making excuses for his actions once again. Maybe you should try and cut him some "less" slack every once in a while?? He is a grown man after all and not a kid.

The way you speak about Jon Jones is just not even close to the way you speak about any other fight. Which is fine, i guess, but your smart enough to know that people will think its a tainted opinion.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

What a silly turn this thread took. 

Criticizing a FAN because he has a favorite fighter?:confused02: it reminds me of what a huge waste of time this forum can be.

Pay them no mind Limba. The fact that we can tell who your favorite fighters is, is where the comparison of you and Bobby begins and ends.

I can only hope that one day silly fanboys who think their "unbiased opinion" is worth something will say things like " you're as bad as oldfan re: meathead or oldfan and Stann.

keep bunchin their panties Limba:thumb02:

"tainted opinion":bye02::happy02::happy02: 







ps. jones is arrogant.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> What a silly turn this thread took.
> 
> Criticizing a FAN because he has a favorite fighter?:confused02: it reminds me of what a huge waste of time this forum can be.
> 
> ...


lol i was joking when i compare bobby to limba. bobby is crazy as hell when it comes to supporting . Limba is kinda like the nuthugger type, bobby is the stalker type. Here is what separates them if given the chance between 1 million dollars or meeting there favorite fighter. Limba would take the million 10 times out of 10. Bobby C would take meeting machida 10 times out of 10. Hell he would even pay machida a million dollars to meet him if he had it.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Seems like limba has some stalkers. LOL @ tainted opinions.:confused03:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I get mixed emotions from Jones, Jon Jones the fighter is unreal, amazing to watch and a freak athlete. Jon Jones the person can be nice, humble and honest, he can also be cocky, ignorant and arrogant. I wish he always was the guy that gave his post fight interview after the Hamill "loss"


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

He's still going to beat Rashad.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> See..
> 
> I think thats everyones beef right there. You are making excuses for his actions once again. Maybe you should try and cut him some "less" slack every once in a while?? He is a grown man after all and not a kid.
> 
> The way you speak about Jon Jones is just not even close to the way you speak about any other fight. Which is fine, i guess, but your smart enough to know that people will think its a tainted opinion.


Ok...

How am i making excuses for him?!
I've just said for the millionth time: *THIS IS HOW HE IS!* 

I'm just saying: you and others seem to have a problem with his actions, with the things he says. You find him arrogant or cocky...or ignorant or fake....or whateva.

I DON'T FIND HIM THAT WAY! Because that's just the way i think!

You can criticise him all you want - *i have absolutely no problem with that*. FREEDOM OF SPEECH!

Is Jones perfect?! F*uck no! He has his flaws, just like every other human being on this planet.

You've once said this:



SideWays222 said:


> Maybe just once going in a thread and saying something like *"Yikes Jones.. you really shouldnt have said that"* or something around there. It would make it seem like your opinion isnt purely from a fan perspective.


Well - first of all, one thing is for sure: i won't say stuff, just to please other people. I will express my honest opinion.
And second of all: i am a FAN!

And bolded part: i've already said i believe he took the Jackson press conference thing a bit to seriously and he could have laughed at it honestly. But, i also see that he got very motivated by that small incident - and he wants to make a statement when he fights Jackson.



SideWays222 said:


> Like i said though.. maybe admitting once in a while that Jones said something a little douchey or w/e u want to call it might be a bit more truthful.


I've also said it: i believe he didn't handle the whole "i'll fight Evans if i need to..." the right way. Maybe he could/should have discussed it with Evans and Jackson before giving that interview...But, that's over now.

But look what he created out of that situation: a big drama, that everyone is enjoying and a NEW fight, that no one thought could ever happen.
As a MMA fan i am very happy he did that and very excited to see those 2 fight - ASAP!!!

To end this - for the last time i hope, i will repeat (+ complete) what i've said in my last post.

The main reason why i like Jon Jones so much is because he's one hell of a fighter. 
But i also like his persona, because everything that he says and does, everything he's going through outside the cage - seems to translate extremely well in the cage. 

Jon Jones - the fighter is the way he is, because of Jon Jones - the person.

And, i love the fighter named Jon Jones.




oldfan said:


> What a silly turn this thread took.
> 
> Criticizing a FAN because he has a favorite fighter?:confused02: it reminds me of what a huge waste of time this forum can be.
> 
> ...


Always Oldie! 





oldfan said:


> ps. jones is arrogant.


HOW DARE YOU?! :sarcastic12:

PS: I know, but ---> I DON'T CARE!!! 

Isn't life beautiful?!





marcthegame said:


> lol i was joking when i compare bobby to limba. bobby is crazy as hell when it comes to supporting . Limba is kinda like the nuthugger type, bobby is the stalker type. Here is what separates them if given the chance between 1 million dollars or meeting there favorite fighter. *Limba would take the million 10 times out of 10.* Bobby C would take meeting machida 10 times out of 10. Hell he would even pay machida a million dollars to meet him if he had it.


Make that 50 million! :laugh: 

Just kidding... :confused05:



tigerblood said:


> Seems like limba has some stalkers. LOL @ tainted opinions.:confused03:


I guess that makes me FAMOUS, right?! :thumb02:



Intermission said:


> I get mixed emotions from Jones, Jon Jones the fighter is unreal, amazing to watch and a freak athlete. *Jon Jones the person can be nice, humble and honest, he can also be cocky, ignorant and arrogant.* I wish he always was the guy that gave his post fight interview after the Hamill "loss"


Yes. He can be all those things. 

But - and this is not making escuses for him SideWays ... - aren't all people like that?! Aren't we all like that?!

I know i can be. Sometimes i can't stand myself! :laugh:

If he was cocky, ignorant, arrogant *all the time* i would have a hard time supporting the guy...i'll admit that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Ok...
> 
> How am i making excuses for him?!
> I've just said for the millionth time: *THIS IS HOW HE IS!*
> ...


You can be a fan but still have a neutral opinion. :dunno:

Oh well

We shall agree to disagree on this.

Lmfao
Did Tigerblood just use the word "stalker". Isnt that ironic...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You can be a fan but still have a neutral opinion. :dunno:
> 
> Oh well
> 
> We shall agree to disagree on this.


It's hard to agree with a fan.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

why dont we all listen to some kenny loggins


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> why dont we all listen to some kenny loggins


Why dont we listen to some







Instead???

Turn the lights off
Turn the SONG on
Close your eyes

and let your mind wander in deep thought.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> why dont we all listen to some kenny loggins


Or we could look at this.....for hours --->
















SideWays222 said:


> Why dont we listen to some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Kid Cudi! :thumb03:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Or we could look at this.....for hours --->


You win.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Or we could look at this.....for hours --->


:thumb02:

radio trolling at its best





 last 0.30 of this A_WX7yCvWTI





 first 3.00 of this part


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> radio trolling at its best
> 
> ...


FAIL. INB4EDIT.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh curse you sideways i embed it too late


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh curse you sideways i embed it too late


Haha :thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

On all my time on this forum, Ive never seen any posters whos opinions of fighters are not swayed by whether they are fans or not. Lots of you claim to be neutral. Maybe you have even convinced yourself that you are... but you aint. None of us are.

Ive received countless negs because I've blatantly shit on a fighter for no other reason then I don't like them. The reasons for not liking them could be a trivial as the shape of their nose. Same goes for the fighters I support. Some because I like their fighting style. Others because they make me laugh. Sometimes because of the shape of their nose.

To all those out there moaning abut the way fans behave online... what the hell do you seriously expect? :laugh: Yous in the worng place suckers!

And finally, whether Jones is cocky/arrogant/confident/god/satan/sexy/troll is completely subjective. I see countless posts from Limbs outlining time and time again that he THINKS Jones is genuine. The rest of you keep spouting this "hes arrogant... Limba is bias" line like its been established as some kind of fact. Well guess what? It isnt. Bones exists 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year. Of all that time we get to see him in the occasional interview and during his fights. Maybe 0.01% of his total life. And yet, that tiny slice is enough for anybody to conclude the fibre of a mans personality?

This is the internet. Get into it people. Its anonymous. Say what the feck you want. Anybody dont like it? Feck off.:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> On all my time on this forum, Ive never seen any posters whos opinions of fighters are not swayed by whether they are fans or not. Lots of you claim to be neutral. Maybe you have even convinced yourself that you are... but you aint. None of us are.
> 
> Ive received countless negs because I've blatantly shit on a fighter for no other reason then I don't like them. The reasons for not liking them could be a trivial as the shape of their nose. Same goes for the fighters I support. Some because I like their fighting style. Others because they make me laugh. Sometimes because of the shape of their nose.
> 
> ...


you shut your whore mouth, who do you think you are sticking up for people, im anon so you cant touch me


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> On all my time on this forum, Ive never seen any posters whos opinions of fighters are not swayed by whether they are fans or not. Lots of you claim to be neutral. Maybe you have even convinced yourself that you are... but you aint. None of us are.
> 
> Ive received countless negs because I've blatantly shit on a fighter for no other reason then I don't like them. The reasons for not liking them could be a trivial as the shape of their nose. Same goes for the fighters I support. Some because I like their fighting style. Others because they make me laugh. Sometimes because of the shape of their nose.
> 
> ...


Uhhhh....



UFC_OWNS said:


> you shut your whore mouth, who do you think you are sticking up for people, im anon so you cant touch me


Can we just ignore him and get back to staring at the ass picture?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Funny you posting a Kid Cudi vid SideWays...


Have you ever noticed this:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Funny you posting a Kid Cudi vid SideWays...
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed this:









he looks more like my man michael scott


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Funny you posting a Kid Cudi vid SideWays...
> 
> 
> Have you ever noticed this:


Lmfao.. thats actually kind of a trip. I never realized they had a resemblance. Il tell you one thing right now though.. as bad as i think you are with Jon jones. I am 100x worse with Kid Cudi... the man can push a grandma into a puddle and il play it off as if Cudi was just clowning around. :confused05:


also

Though they have similar face poses and somewhat have a resemblance.

My man Cudi is obviously better looking :wink01:

I cant stop staring at Cudi..... this is getting awkward.


Edit once again!!

Thanks for the entertainment!! was fun.
Ima hit the hay now though, im getting sleepy.

Good night guys, see ya on the webs tomorrow.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you shut your whore mouth, who do you think you are sticking up for people, im anon so you cant touch me


Thats the spirit! :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> This is the internet. Get into it people. Its anonymous.









​


SideWays222 said:


> Lmfao.. thats actually kind of a trip. I never realized they had a resemblance. Il tell you one thing right now though.. as bad as i think you are with Jon jones. I am 100x worse with Kid Cudi... the man can push a grandma into a puddle and il play it off as if Cudi was just clowning around. :confused05:
> 
> 
> also
> ...










vs

















vs

















vs

















vs







It's a tie! 




SideWays222 said:


> Edit once again!!
> 
> Thanks for the entertainment!! was fun.
> Ima hit the hay now though, im getting sleepy.
> ...


Hey man...where are you from?! Are you living in Asia or Australia?!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Was that a Planet of the Apes shirt in that last pic?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no way its a tie!! Jones has like 3 good pics. In interviews though he is a good looking guy he doesnt match to Cudi.










raise02: raise02: raise02: raise02:


Haha no im actually from California. I train at AKA its like right around the corner from where i live. 
I just cant sleep.... Go to sleep at 4-5am and wake up at 9am or so. It drives me nuts but i dont know what to do.


----------

